# craigslist posting free 4 year old female-New Hampshire



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Free German Shepherd Female










I may have a friend interested in her. Just in case he's not (he is in a wheel chair and will need a very calm dog, which she may be!) here is the link.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

before it gets flagged....pretty, pretty girl!



> Zoey is a 4yr old family raised female German Shepherd. She's great with children, my son was born 5 months after we got Zoey and my daughter was 2yrs old when we brought Zoey home, so she has been raised in a family with kids and is great with them. We now live in D.C. and she can not live with us here. Currently she lives with friends in NH until we can find her a home, a home with no cats or dogs as she doesn't like to share her home well with other pets. She is house broken, she doesn't chew up things or have accidents, no need to keep her in a crate at night, she knows commands: sit, stay, laydown, go to your bed, she doesn't jump and she comes to you when called. She does get along with other animals if you bring her to a dog park or walk her, but she tends to be territorial of her home and should be an only pet. Zoey is up to date on all her shots and she is spayed. If you are interested in her please call Kathy (603) 786-9503 and arrange to meet this beautiful girl, she is very loving


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks jax! I hoping my friend gets back to me soon, he's wanted a shepherd for years and has never had the chance to get one. 

also if anyone knows of/sees a dog that would be good for a paralyzed person please let me know (send me a PM). He doesnt have thosands to spend on a trained dog, but needs the companionship/protection of a gsd. Someone actually assaulted him and stole his phone the other day.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The ad says she doesn't like to live with other dogs. He needs to ask for more information regarding this. How will he control a DA dog from a wheel chair? It will take some training and could make things difficult for him. Just a thought.

He might want to look into rescue organizations as well.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> The ad says she doesn't like to live with other dogs. He needs to ask for more information regarding this. How will he control a DA dog from a wheel chair? It will take some training and could make things difficult for him. Just a thought.
> 
> He might want to look into rescue organizations as well.


he has no other dogs/pets. He lives with his brother who helps takes care of him. He has a large house and a huge yard, but no fence. He is looking for a mature, calmer temperament. Waiting on a response from him to see if he wants me to call and ask all these questions. I've also volunteered to help with any extra training/exercise the dog may need when he finds his match. His brother also helps with training my dogs and hikes with us.

This may not be the one of course, he wants to make sure he finds the right match for him.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> he has no other dogs/pets. He lives with his brother who helps takes care of him. He has a large house and a huge yard, but no fence. He is looking for a mature, calmer temperament. Waiting on a response from him to see if he wants me to call and ask all these questions. I've also volunteered to help with any extra training/exercise the dog may need when he finds his match. His brother also helps with training my dogs and hikes with us.
> 
> This may not be the one of course, he wants to make sure he finds the right match for him.


I think Jax is wondering how he's going to control the dog out in public such as on walks. That is not to say it's not doable for a person in a wheelchair, but it would certainly make it more difficult if the dog is very dog aggressive (sight reactive as opposed to, say, a dog that is well trained on the leash but can't be loose with another dog).

Regarding the ad getting flagged, ads on craigslist usually don't get flagged if the dog is free or has a low "fee." The problem is when people start posting dogs for sale, or dogs with exceptionally high "adoption" fees.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. That's what I was thinking! Thanks Rerun!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I thought it mentioned the dog was fine out and about. Doesn't like to share its home.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Samba said:


> I thought it mentioned the dog was fine out and about. Doesn't like to share its home.


yea. thats what i liked about it. Its what he's looking for. He still hasnt reached me. Its hard seeing how his phone was stolen (some people are sick!). Dogs go fast on CL so we prolly lost the chance. I just hope she found a good home. I see where jax is coming from though. If she loses it in public, even when she's usually good, what can he do about stopping her? His brother and I aren't always with him and there really isnt much he can do to stop a 70lb dog.

I think he should get a certified service animal, but he has his heart set on a gsd (has for a long time) and those are harder to find aren't they? All the research i've done shows labs and Goldens. He's not a fan.

any organizations that use gsds in particular??


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Fidelco uses 'purpose bred' GSDs for service dogs. 

GSD rescue organizations will usually require a fenced in yard for the dog's safety. Especially so if the 1y way for the dog to exercise off leash would be in the owner's yard: www.gsrne.org

THere are several service dogs projects in NE. One of them:
Our Mission (Great Danes)

Danes tend to be calmer than GSDs yet should be an effective deterrent if needed, too.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> thanks jax! I hoping my friend gets back to me soon, he's wanted a shepherd for years and has never had the chance to get one.
> 
> also if anyone knows of/sees a dog that would be good for a paralyzed person please let me know (send me a PM). He doesnt have thosands to spend on a trained dog, but needs the companionship/protection of a gsd. Someone actually assaulted him and stole his phone the other day.


Jeepers, my disappointment with the human race grows everyday. They actually assaulted a guy in a wheelchair for his phone? depressing


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is a 6yo gorgeous male in York, PA. The owner who died a week ago was in a wheelchair. This dog can pull a wheelchair and fetch water from the refrigerator, a really nice dog. AZS, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

pmed back!!


----------

